# New system crashes all the time.



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

This machine is making me want to rip my hair out! I get random blue screens all the time, at least 3-4 per working day. I built a new system from scratch, and I haven't had this much trouble with a system in years.

Here are the parts:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor

GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard

XFX HD-485X-ZDFC Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drives - OEM 

Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA DVD/CD Rewritable Drive - OEM 

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

Ok to start, I installed Vista64, I was having trouble(random restarts) and thought I may have picked up a bad version, so I downgraded to xp, Had the same troubles, Ran a Memtest, ran the chkdsk, reformatted the drive HD, installed windows 7, and now im STILL experiencing random restarts. 

I've crashed 3 times today, the latest crash is

```
BCCode:	24
  BCP1:	00000000001904FB
  BCP2:	FFFFF88002790038
  BCP3:	FFFFF8800278F890
  BCP4:	FFFFF80002A77105
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

The crash before that

Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
Date:          8/25/2009 1:55:40 PM
Event ID:      10111
Task Category: User-mode Driver problems.
Level:         Critical
Keywords:      
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      Richard-PC
Description:
The device MTP USB Device (location Port_#0001.Hub_#0008) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash.  Windows will attempt to restart the device 5 more times.  Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode" Guid="{2E35AAEB-857F-4BEB-A418-2E6C0E54D988}" />
    <EventID>10111</EventID>
    <Version>1</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>64</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x2000000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-08-25T17:55:40.435794100Z" />
    <EventRecordID>3439</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="120" ThreadID="1152" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Richard-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <UserData>
    <UmdfDeviceOffline lifetime="{8863B10B-FF6C-47B0-AE98-928D6AE89D15}" xmlns:auto-ns2="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events" xmlns="http://www.microsoft.com/DriverFrameworks/UserMode/Event">
      <DeviceInfo>
        <FriendlyName>MTP USB Device</FriendlyName>
        <Location>Port_#0001.Hub_#0008</Location>
        <InstanceId>USB\VID_05AC&PID_1292\81650B359DCAC1DF188FF190D6993CB906D15655</InstanceId>
      </DeviceInfo>
      <RestartCount>5</RestartCount>
    </UmdfDeviceOffline>
  </UserData>
</Event>

and the one before that one...

Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
Date:          8/25/2009 1:55:40 PM
Event ID:      10110
Task Category: User-mode Driver problems.
Level:         Critical
Keywords:      
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      Richard-PC
Description:
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated.  This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode" Guid="{2E35AAEB-857F-4BEB-A418-2E6C0E54D988}" />
    <EventID>10110</EventID>
    <Version>1</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>64</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x2000000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-08-25T17:55:40.435794100Z" />
    <EventRecordID>3438</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="120" ThreadID="1152" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Richard-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <UserData>
    <UMDFHostProblem lifetime="{8863B10B-FF6C-47B0-AE98-928D6AE89D15}" xmlns:auto-ns2="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events" xmlns="http://www.microsoft.com/DriverFrameworks/UserMode/Event">
      <Problem code="3" detectedBy="2">
      </Problem>
      <ExitCode>3</ExitCode>
      <Operation code="259">
        <Message>72448</Message>
        <Status>4294967295</Status>
      </Operation>
    </UMDFHostProblem>
  </UserData>
</Event>
```
I am at a complete loss, I can not find out why my system will not just stabilize.

Things I've done to address the problem, I HAVE: Ran the Memtest, downloaded and installed the drivers for the mobo, video card, dvd drive, I've also ran malware bytes along with spybot. If I have in anyway posted the wrong information and cluttered this post, I apologize in advance.

Please help.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Did you ever have an OS working correctly on this system?

Have you changed any BIOS settings? Has it been updated?

And, this is bothering me:


> Description:
> The device MTP USB Device (location Port_#0001.Hub_#0008) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device 5 more times. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.


And the one before:


> A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.


Looks like it's all about the drivers. Are there any USB or other devices that have been attached?


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

I would try installing 32 bit windows 7 - driver compatability with 64 bit OS is not so good.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

steveb1234 said:


> I would try installing 32 bit windows 7 - driver compatability with 64 bit OS is not so good.


It's true, but he's tried XP and Vista. Not only Windows 7 is giving him trouble.

EDIT: Oh, all of his versions have been 64-bit. I suppose you could try.


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

No, I at no time had a properly working OS. I have changed the BIOS settings, I have tried them on the recommended settings, and with the Fail safe ones, I don't think I've updated the Bios since the last format. 

I have an external SATA drive in the back, but other than mouse and keyboard, no usb cables are in the outside, Although i may have installed the internal one that connects the front of the case to the mobo incorrectly, i mean I am human.

EDIT: just opened the system up, unplugged the external Sata cable, along with the front USB drive. now the only things plugged into the system are, Eithernet, USB Mouse, USB keyboard, and the monitor. Other than installing a 32 bit os, where should i go from here?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

It's pretty difficult to install a SATA cable incorrectly. If it fits, it fits. 

The fact that there are exactly eight USB slots on that motherboard, and one of the error messages states that "USB Device (location Port_#0001.Hub_#0008) is offline" means it's a driver problem, the USB controller, or one directly related to your external hard drive. 

Try unplugging the external drive ans see how it goes. Can you try to use the hard drive in another computer?


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

ShIzNiT1707 said:


> Try unplugging the external drive ans see how it goes. Can you try to use the hard drive in another computer?


I can do this, however I find the most restarts occur with I am installing new programs. What exactly would I be doing after hooking up the HD to another system?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

You wouldn't be trying to install to the external, would you?

I just wanted to see if it would work. You'll have to answer the last question before I can keep troubleshooting.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The BSOD bugcheck you posted in #1 was 0x24 wchich indicates a problem exists with the NTFS file system - a hard drive

I believe ShIzNiT1707 wanted you to test the hard drive in another system to see if it works

What did you use to format the OS drive between Vista, XP and Windows 7 installations?


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

ShIzNiT1707 said:


> You wouldn't be trying to install to the external, would you?
> 
> I just wanted to see if it would work. You'll have to answer the last question before I can keep troubleshooting.


I mean, If i dont do anything to the system, and just say, surf the web, or play solitare, It wont crash at all, Ive posted all of my posts from the system so i mean the HD works that much. 

I was on the manufactures website looking at flashing the bios as my next step, Should I instead try the HD in another system?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> What did you use to format the OS drive between Vista, XP and Windows 7 installations?


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

I used the xp disc to format the time after vista failed, then after xp failed I used the win7 to format, Im considering a low level format but Id like to use that as a last resort.


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

System info and bsod.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You should have used a product like KillDisk - using an MS disk (even XP) to format does not necessarily mean it will do what you command it to do - not 100%, anyway

It just may help here, not 100% sure - 

Re-format the HDD with KillDisk then try WIndows 7 install again - (I think 7 was the last OS)

KillDisk - http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Make bootable KillDisk ISO CD w/ ImgBurn -
ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

`


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hold off on that ---- I just looked at your zip file -

You have had 20 BSODs in the last 36 hours??

Do you remember this many or more? (not exact # !!)


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hold off on that ---- I just looked at your zip file -
> 
> You have had 20 BSODs in the last 36 hours??
> 
> Do you remember this many or more? (not exact # !!)



that sounds reasonable enough. 10 today, 10 yesterday. also literally just crashed. Was downloading VLC media player and looking at digg articles. 

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	a
BCP1:	FFFFFA80253B1010
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000001
BCP4:	FFFFF80002B79A57
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1


EDIT: so i should hold off on the kill disc? OH and also during the first vista installation I had a restart, during the install. Would this initial mess up cause all of my problems?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The 20 BSODs have bugchecks all over the map. Only 2 are 0x24 - but they both have 0xc0000005 exceptions - memory access violations. Something is trying to go somewhere and something is stopping it. The 0xc...5 exceptions are not limited to 0x24 either. Many other bugchecls have them.



Entries like these are found throughout the system logs - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[77]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
  Date: 2009-08-25 T 14:39:52.718
  Description: 
The operating system [COLOR=Blue]started [/COLOR]at system time [COLOR=Red]?2009?-?08?-?25[/COLOR] T 18:39:52.125599400Z.

Event[78]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
  Date: 2009-08-25  T  14:39:19.019
  Description: 
The operating system is [COLOR=blue]shutting down [/COLOR]at system time [COLOR=red]?2009?-?08?-?25 [/COLOR]T 18:39:19.019117700Z.

[/font]
```
Take a look at the dates in RED - the "????" 

The BLUE area - the system is scheduling a shutdown - but look at the times - 
The current system time according to the logs is 14:39:19

It says the system will shut down at 18:39:19

The entry above that, which occurs 3 minutes later, tells us that the system started at 18:39:52

Yet the current system time according to the log is 14:39:52

Could the times be 4 hours off?
If so - why?

Why is the system scheduling shutdowns - that is not the normal course of business.

Then I found this entry - the place where the system is trying to get its current time from to sync - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Name resolution for the name cm.newegg.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
[/font]
```
New Egg???

It should be Microsoft.

Sorry, but I have to just ask this.

Your system build info - *6.1.7600 N/A Build 7600*

My system build info - *6.1.7100 N/A Build 7100*

Mine came from Microsoft TechNet - within the last few days before the downloads ended.

Yours has an OEM license - combine that with the New Egg time... it almost looks like that is where it came from! That of course is impossible.

I have to ask this b/c I have seen others with very similar problems -

How is that possible then to have an OEM key?

Are you sure this is a good copy of Windows 7?

Did you download it yourself and obtain a key from Microsoft?

I do think there is more here than just the installation of an "inferior" OS (XP, Vista) ontop of a "superior" one (Windows 7, Vista)

I hope that you didn't take offense to any of my statements. It is just that build 7600 is widely reported to be a leaked and therefore cracked version of Windows 7.

Many have been hit. Assuming my conclusions about build 7600 are true.

Google search on 7600 - http://www.google.com/search?q=6.1....osoft:en-us:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGLL_en

Comments, please?

I do recall you questioned the Vista DVD as well. Did your original XP system give you trouble?

jcgriff2

.

Here is the 0x24 dump -

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\Documents\!!!!!!!!!!Support%20and%20Report[1]\Support and Report\TSF_Vista_Support\082509-29780-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a02000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c3fe50
Debug session time: Tue Aug 25 10:53:02.309 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:12:55.275
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.............
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88002790038, fffff8800278f890, fffff80002a77105}

Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsRestartIndexEnumeration+271 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff88002790038
Arg3: fffff8800278f890
Arg4: fffff80002a77105

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff88002790038 -- (.exr 0xfffff88002790038)
ExceptionAddress: fffff80002a77105 (nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff8800278f890 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800278f890)
rax=00000001f8b00002 rbx=fffff98005040040 rcx=fffff880009e9900
rdx=00fff8a00db78361 rsi=fffff880009e9900 rdi=0000000000000011
rip=fffff80002a77105 rsp=fffff88002790270 rbp=fffffa800395a000
 r8=00fff8a00db78360  r9=fffff80002a02000 r10=fffff880009e9900
r11=0000000000000002 r12=0000000000000009 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000002 r15=000000004946744e
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16:
fffff800`02a77105 498b08          mov     rcx,qword ptr [r8] ds:002b:00fff8a0`0db78360=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002caa0e0
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsRestartIndexEnumeration+271
fffff880`012cdbd1 4989842498000000 mov     qword ptr [r12+98h],rax

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16+0
fffff800`02a77105 498b08          mov     rcx,qword ptr [r8]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ba6646 to fffff80002a77105

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02790270 fffff800`02ba6646 : fffffa80`039c2290 fffff880`02790370 fffff880`02790300 fffff8a0`00359000 : nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16
fffff880`02790280 fffff880`012cdbd1 : fffff8a0`0a03a400 fffff980`05040040 fffff8a0`0e868810 fffff8a0`0a03a401 : nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x276
fffff880`02790370 fffff880`012cadfe : fffffa80`05e68250 fffff8a0`017a1390 fffff8a0`017a1140 fffffa80`05e68250 : Ntfs!NtfsRestartIndexEnumeration+0x271
fffff880`02790590 fffff880`012cc421 : fffff880`02790a90 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04913de0 fffffa80`05d02010 : Ntfs!NtfsQueryDirectory+0x94e
fffff880`02790930 fffff880`012ce78f : fffffa80`05e68250 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02790a20 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonDirectoryControl+0xa1
fffff880`02790970 fffff880`010f623f : fffffa80`05d023b0 fffffa80`05d02010 fffffa80`05e68250 fffff880`02790998 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdDirectoryControl+0x10f
fffff880`027909e0 fffff880`010f46df : fffffa80`04913de0 fffffa80`06438cf0 fffffa80`04913d00 fffffa80`05d02010 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`02790a70 fffff800`02d8e94d : fffffa80`05d02010 fffff880`02790ca0 00000000`0825dc08 fffff880`02790bc8 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`02790ad0 fffff800`02a73153 : fffffa80`04d15060 fffff880`02790ca0 00000000`0825dc08 fffff880`02790bc8 : nt!NtQueryDirectoryFile+0x1ad
fffff880`02790bb0 00000000`778c020a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0825dbe8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x778c020a


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsRestartIndexEnumeration+271

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc14f

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800278f890 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsRestartIndexEnumeration+271

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsRestartIndexEnumeration+271

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm Ntfs
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0122d000 fffff880`013d0000   Ntfs       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntfs.pdb\A3FA3C11632A4FC09223AB611D6EFF7F2\ntfs.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: Ntfs.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\Ntfs.sys\4A5BC14F1a3000\Ntfs.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
    Image name: Ntfs.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
    CheckSum:         00195F88
    ImageSize:        001A3000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntfs.sys
    OriginalFilename: ntfs.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT File System Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
1: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0278f068 fffff880`0124e3d8 : 00000000`00000024 00000000`001904fb fffff880`02790038 fffff880`0278f890 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0278f070 fffff880`013233f7 : fffff880`0127e9c0 fffff880`02790970 fffff880`02790970 5c006900`6300704c : Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2cc9
fffff880`0278f0b0 fffff800`02aa24dc : fffff880`02790038 fffff880`0278f890 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01246700 : Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x8218
fffff880`0278f0e0 fffff800`02a99bed : fffff880`0127e9b4 fffff880`02790970 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0122d000 : nt!_C_specific_handler+0x8c
fffff880`0278f150 fffff800`02aa1250 : fffff880`0127e9b4 fffff880`0278f1c8 fffff880`02790038 fffff880`0122d000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`0278f180 fffff800`02aae1b5 : fffff880`02790038 fffff880`0278f890 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000011 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`0278f860 fffff800`02a73542 : fffff880`02790038 fffff980`05040040 fffff880`027900e0 fffff880`009e9900 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`0278ff00 fffff800`02a71e4a : fffffa80`054141a0 fffffa80`054141e8 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02cd33db : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`027900e0 fffff800`02a77105 : fffff980`05040040 fffff800`02ba6646 fffffa80`039c2290 fffff880`02790370 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`027900e0)
fffff880`02790270 fffff800`02ba6646 : fffffa80`039c2290 fffff880`02790370 fffff880`02790300 fffff8a0`00359000 : nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16
fffff880`02790280 fffff880`012cdbd1 : fffff8a0`0a03a400 fffff980`05040040 fffff8a0`0e868810 fffff8a0`0a03a401 : nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x276
fffff880`02790370 fffff880`012cadfe : fffffa80`05e68250 fffff8a0`017a1390 fffff8a0`017a1140 fffffa80`05e68250 : Ntfs!NtfsRestartIndexEnumeration+0x271
fffff880`02790590 fffff880`012cc421 : fffff880`02790a90 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04913de0 fffffa80`05d02010 : Ntfs!NtfsQueryDirectory+0x94e
fffff880`02790930 fffff880`012ce78f : fffffa80`05e68250 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02790a20 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonDirectoryControl+0xa1
fffff880`02790970 fffff880`010f623f : fffffa80`05d023b0 fffffa80`05d02010 fffffa80`05e68250 fffff880`02790998 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdDirectoryControl+0x10f
fffff880`027909e0 fffff880`010f46df : fffffa80`04913de0 fffffa80`06438cf0 fffffa80`04913d00 fffffa80`05d02010 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`02790a70 fffff800`02d8e94d : fffffa80`05d02010 fffff880`02790ca0 00000000`0825dc08 fffff880`02790bc8 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`02790ad0 fffff800`02a73153 : fffffa80`04d15060 fffff880`02790ca0 00000000`0825dc08 fffff880`02790bc8 : nt!NtQueryDirectoryFile+0x1ad
fffff880`02790bb0 00000000`778c020a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`02790c20)
00000000`0825dbe8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x778c020a
1: kd> r
rax=fffff80002a77105 rbx=00000000c0000005 rcx=0000000000000024
rdx=00000000001904fb rsi=fffff8800278f110 rdi=fffffa8005e68250
rip=fffff80002a73f00 rsp=fffff8800278f068 rbp=00000000c00000d8
 r8=fffff88002790038  r9=fffff8800278f890 r10=fffffa8003abf000
r11=fffffa8003abfc44 r12=fffff8800127e9b4 r13=00000000000a178f
r14=fffff8800122d000 r15=fffff88002790038
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02a73f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0278f070=0000000000000024
1: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc2000 fffff800`00bcc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a02000 fffff800`02fdf000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`02fdf000 fffff800`03028000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cd5000 fffff880`00d19000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00d19000 fffff880`00d2d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d2d000 fffff880`00d8b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d8b000 fffff880`00de7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e4e000 fffff880`00ef2000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ef2000 fffff880`00f01000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f01000 fffff880`00f58000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f58000 fffff880`00f61000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f61000 fffff880`00f6b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f9e000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00fab000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fc0000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fc0000 fffff880`00fd5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fd5000 fffff880`00fdc000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fec000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`01080000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01080000 fffff880`01098000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0109e000 fffff880`010b9000   jraid    jraid.sys    Mon Nov 03 18:20:09 2008 (490FB159)
fffff880`010b9000 fffff880`010e8000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`010e8000 fffff880`010f3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`010f3000 fffff880`0113f000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`01153000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01153000 fffff880`0115eae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 15:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`0115f000 fffff880`011bd000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`011bd000 fffff880`01200000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`01228000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0122d000 fffff880`013d0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013d0000 fffff880`013ea000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013ea000 fffff880`013fb000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`01490000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01496000 fffff880`01588000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01588000 fffff880`015e8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015f9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01813000 fffff880`0183d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0183d000 fffff880`01846000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`0184d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0184d000 fffff880`0185b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01880000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01880000 fffff880`01890000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01890000 fffff880`01899000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01899000 fffff880`018a2000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018f1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`018f1000 fffff880`018f9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018f9000 fffff880`01933000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01933000 fffff880`01945000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01945000 fffff880`0194e000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0194e000 fffff880`01988000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01988000 fffff880`0199e000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0199e000 fffff880`019ce000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019e3000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`019f1000 fffff880`019fa000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a18000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 13:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`02a53000 fffff880`02b1b000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`02b1b000 fffff880`02b39000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`02b39000 fffff880`02b51000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02b51000 fffff880`02b7d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`02b7d000 fffff880`02bca000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`02bca000 fffff880`02bed000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02c1d000 fffff880`02c38000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02c38000 fffff880`02c4c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02c4c000 fffff880`02c65000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Mar 15 03:30:00 2009 (49BCD8A8)
fffff880`02c65000 fffff880`02cb6000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02cb6000 fffff880`02cc2000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02cc2000 fffff880`02ccd000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02ccd000 fffff880`02cdc000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02cee000 fffff880`02d78000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02d78000 fffff880`02dbd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02dbd000 fffff880`02dc6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02dc6000 fffff880`02dec000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02dec000 fffff880`02dfb000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04223000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0422e000 fffff880`042b1000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`042b1000 fffff880`042cf000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`042cf000 fffff880`042e0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`042e0000 fffff880`04306000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04306000 fffff880`0431c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0431c000 fffff880`04340000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04340000 fffff880`0436f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0436f000 fffff880`04390000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04390000 fffff880`043aa000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`043aa000 fffff880`043b9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043b9000 fffff880`043c8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043c8000 fffff880`043da000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`043da000 fffff880`043ed000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440d000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 17:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0440d000 fffff880`04419000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04419000 fffff880`0441a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04422000 fffff880`04516000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`04516000 fffff880`0455c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0455c000 fffff880`04580000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04580000 fffff880`0458d000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0458d000 fffff880`045e3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`045e3000 fffff880`045f4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`045f4000 fffff880`04600000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04673000 fffff880`04719000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04719000 fffff880`04724000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04724000 fffff880`04751000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`04751000 fffff880`04763000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`04763000 fffff880`047cc000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04816000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04816000 fffff880`04831000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04d55000 fffff880`04d87000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 01:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`04d87000 fffff880`04dc5000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`04dc5000 fffff880`04de2000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04de2000 fffff880`04df2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04df2000 fffff880`04dfd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05209000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05214000 fffff880`0526e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0526e000 fffff880`05279000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`05279000 fffff880`0528e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0528e000 fffff880`052ea000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`052ea000 fffff880`05327000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05327000 fffff880`05349000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05349000 fffff880`0534e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0534f000 fffff880`0535b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0535b000 fffff880`05378000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05378000 fffff880`05379f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0537a000 fffff880`05397000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`05397000 fffff880`053a5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`053a5000 fffff880`053be000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`053be000 fffff880`053c6080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`053c7000 fffff880`053d5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`053d5000 fffff880`053e2000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`053e2000 fffff880`053f0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`053f0000 fffff880`053fc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0544d000 fffff880`054e5000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`054e5000 fffff880`054ee000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 20:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff880`054ee000 fffff880`0555f000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 10:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0555f000 fffff880`05595000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`055bd000 fffff880`055de000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`072ab000 fffff880`0795f000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Dec 01 13:04:09 2008 (49345149)
fffff880`0795f000 fffff880`0796d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`0030f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004e0000 fffff960`004ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff960`00820000 fffff960`00881000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`04833000 fffff880`04d55000   atikmdag.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`043ed000 fffff880`043fb000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05595000 fffff880`0559f000   atdcm64a.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05431000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`055de000 fffff880`055ef000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05595000 fffff880`055a1000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`055a1000 fffff880`055aa000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`055aa000 fffff880`055bd000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`054ee000 fffff880`0555f000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019dc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019dc000 fffff880`019e8000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019e8000 fffff880`019f1000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01813000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04d87000 fffff880`04dc5000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f01000 fffff880`00f58000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a18000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 13:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`02cee000 fffff880`02d78000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04816000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`010e8000 fffff880`010f3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`072ab000 fffff880`0795f000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Dec 01 13:04:09 2008 (49345149)
fffff960`00820000 fffff960`00881000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`0184d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`042cf000 fffff880`042e0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02b1b000 fffff880`02b39000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0537a000 fffff880`05397000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01813000 fffff880`0183d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0199e000 fffff880`019ce000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d2d000 fffff880`00d8b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04de2000 fffff880`04df2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`053e2000 fffff880`053f0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0422e000 fffff880`042b1000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`042b1000 fffff880`042cf000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02ccd000 fffff880`02cdc000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01988000 fffff880`0199e000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05327000 fffff880`05349000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05209000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`053f0000 fffff880`053fc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`043da000 fffff880`043ed000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0534f000 fffff880`0535b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04422000 fffff880`04516000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`04516000 fffff880`0455c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0555f000 fffff880`05595000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440d000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 17:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`01153000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0526e000 fffff880`05279000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010f3000 fffff880`0113f000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0194e000 fffff880`01988000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`054e5000 fffff880`054ee000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 20:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff800`02fdf000 fffff800`03028000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`0455c000 fffff880`04580000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0528e000 fffff880`052ea000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`053a5000 fffff880`053be000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`053be000 fffff880`053c6080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05397000 fffff880`053a5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`02a53000 fffff880`02b1b000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01945000 fffff880`0194e000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04306000 fffff880`0431c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0109e000 fffff880`010b9000   jraid    jraid.sys    Mon Nov 03 18:20:09 2008 (490FB159)
fffff880`043aa000 fffff880`043b9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`053c7000 fffff880`053d5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bc2000 fffff800`00bcc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`011bd000 fffff880`01200000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013d0000 fffff880`013ea000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`05349000 fffff880`0534e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019e3000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04223000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cd5000 fffff880`00d19000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`0795f000 fffff880`0796d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`043b9000 fffff880`043c8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`053d5000 fffff880`053e2000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02b39000 fffff880`02b51000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02b51000 fffff880`02b7d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`02b7d000 fffff880`02bca000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`02bca000 fffff880`02bed000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`01490000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f61000 fffff880`00f6b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0115f000 fffff880`011bd000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02cc2000 fffff880`02ccd000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01933000 fffff880`01945000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01496000 fffff880`01588000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`045f4000 fffff880`04600000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04340000 fffff880`0436f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`05279000 fffff880`0528e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02dec000 fffff880`02dfb000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d78000 fffff880`02dbd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01588000 fffff880`015e8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015f9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02cb6000 fffff880`02cc2000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a02000 fffff800`02fdf000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0122d000 fffff880`013d0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`0183d000 fffff880`01846000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02dc6000 fffff880`02dec000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04dc5000 fffff880`04de2000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fc0000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f9e000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fd5000 fffff880`00fdc000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fec000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013ea000 fffff880`013fb000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`04673000 fffff880`04719000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`052ea000 fffff880`05327000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d19000 fffff880`00d2d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01153000 fffff880`0115eae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 15:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`0431c000 fffff880`04340000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04816000 fffff880`04831000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0436f000 fffff880`04390000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04390000 fffff880`043aa000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c65000 fffff880`02cb6000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04df2000 fffff880`04dfd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01890000 fffff880`01899000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01899000 fffff880`018a2000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019f1000 fffff880`019fa000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018f9000 fffff880`01933000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01080000 fffff880`01098000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04d55000 fffff880`04d87000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 01:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`02c4c000 fffff880`02c65000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Mar 15 03:30:00 2009 (49BCD8A8)
fffff880`010b9000 fffff880`010e8000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`04719000 fffff880`04724000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0440d000 fffff880`04419000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018f1000 fffff880`018f9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`054ee000 fffff880`0555f000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 10:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0544d000 fffff880`054e5000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`04763000 fffff880`047cc000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`04724000 fffff880`04751000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`04419000 fffff880`0441a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`04751000 fffff880`04763000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`01080000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`01228000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c38000 fffff880`02c4c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004e0000 fffff960`004ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`042e0000 fffff880`04306000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`043c8000 fffff880`043da000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0535b000 fffff880`05378000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05378000 fffff880`05379f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`045e3000 fffff880`045f4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`05214000 fffff880`0526e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0458d000 fffff880`045e3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04580000 fffff880`0458d000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00fab000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0184d000 fffff880`0185b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01880000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00fc0000 fffff880`00fd5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d8b000 fffff880`00de7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018f1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02c1d000 fffff880`02c38000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01880000 fffff880`01890000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e4e000 fffff880`00ef2000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ef2000 fffff880`00f01000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02dbd000 fffff880`02dc6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`0030f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00f58000 fffff880`00f61000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`055bd000 fffff880`055de000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`04833000 fffff880`04d55000   atikmdag.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`043ed000 fffff880`043fb000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05595000 fffff880`0559f000   atdcm64a.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05431000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`055de000 fffff880`055ef000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05595000 fffff880`055a1000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`055a1000 fffff880`055aa000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`055aa000 fffff880`055bd000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`054ee000 fffff880`0555f000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019dc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019dc000 fffff880`019e8000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019e8000 fffff880`019f1000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01813000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> _Could the times be 4 hours off?
> If so - why?_
> ...


Originally, I bought the parts fresh from newegg, And could not find my original working vista disc, so I found another one which turned out to be a bad copy. I decided to try and get another version of vista, to no avail, which may or may not have been bad or good considering it was giving me the same problems. So out of frustration at the constant restarts, I decided to go with something much more stable, XP. Well after formatting the drive, and putting xp on, things seemed to be going smoothly, however after I started to put a bit more strain on the machine, It started to crash just like the vista had. So now the 4th time id had to reformat this damn thing, I put a copy of win7 a friend loaned me that apparently is the 7600 version you are talking about that is "widely reported" to be leaked. As interesting as all of my problems are I would very much like to fix them and get back to using the computer I built. 

Do I need to run kill disc, right the hd to zeros and start fresh? 
Or is there something I can do to avoid formatting? 

thanks

Nickels.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Where did you get the product key to load the 7600 version?
Where did your friend get the 7600 version from?

The question here revolves around the leaks and the steps that Microsoft has taken to plug those leaks. If the product key that was used was one of the leaked one's - then it's likely that the fix that Microsoft has issued is causing this issue on the system.

How about the Vista and XP that you installed - are they "leaked"?


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

usasma said:


> Where did you get the product key to load the 7600 version?
> Where did your friend get the 7600 version from?
> 
> The question here revolves around the leaks and the steps that Microsoft has taken to plug those leaks. If the product key that was used was one of the leaked one's - then it's likely that the fix that Microsoft has issued is causing this issue on the system.
> ...



No the disc I received does not require a key to install, and the other windows discs were legit, the reason I went to the friend for the disc of win7 was because I was out of options at the time, considering I thought it was the OS that was causing my issues. So no, they are not "leaked".

I just did the killdisc, rewrote the hd to zeros, and installed win7 again and right as i dealt my self my second hand of solitaire, I get my BSOD. Then once again about 15 min after that during spybot S&D install. Ill will post the logs. And now a Third Time today, and by third I mean 4th, considering I've had to rewrite this post twice now. Awesome restarts during post writing for the win!


The mem works(ran the memtest again just to be sure), the hd just had a low level format. I think my restarts have very little to do with windows, but I know nothing.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I gotta ask about the "leaked" stuff - no offense meant, it's just a means of narrowing down what we're looking at.

AFAIK, every legit version of Windows 7 requires a key to install. You may be able to install it without the key, but it'll time out within 30 days and will nag you to activate it. Is this the case with your install?

Your Audio Endpoint service stopped abnormally. Dunno why, but it may possibly related to the iPhone stuff?
Your iPhone 3G device cannot start on the system. Have you installed the 32 or the 64 bit version of iTunes (I've seen similar errors with the 32 bit version of iTunes installed on 64 bit systems).
Considering your system specs, there's some issue with your system's performance (from the perfmon report). A malfunctioning device sucking up resources while trying to start could be the reason for this.

I suspect that it's the iPhone that's causing these issues - but that's just a hunch on my part. Uninstalling all the iPhone/iTunes stuff should tell you if there's an issue with it or not (if it fixes the BSOD's, then that was the cause).

Here's a summary of the 2 dump files that were in the stuff that you uploaded:

```
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Aug 27 11:08:13.421 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:00.013
BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa8004230260, fffffa80042303b0, 4150010}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CcDeleteSharedCacheMap+2fd )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Aug 27 10:54:19.339 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:57.932
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff800028f335f, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SpybotSD.exe
```


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

my version never requires a key and does not expire after 30 days.

I don't have itunes installed, i was simply charging my phone in my computer today. I crashed 4 more times before being able to finish my earlier post so those log files are gone forever since i formatted the thing AGAIN.

Currently however I am running winxp sp3 and have only BSOD once, and that was during a very large file transfer. It appears the winxp version im running is more stable than the one i was previously using. 

I'm sending back the mobo, and the cpu, everything else is in working order i think.

Also the cpu runs anywhere from 49 C -58 C im unsure if that is too hot considering what im doing. 


I've completely exhausted my resources I honestly am out of ideas on how to deal with this any more.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

In my opinion this is a hardware issue. Could be anything from Motherboard to Ram, Etc. No mention in your posts of a power supply make, model and wattage. Couple of suggestions I would try first. PSU. Replace your CMOS battery on the Motherboard. Try One stick of ram only. Best of luck. Let us know.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Nexxtech said:


> In my opinion this is a hardware issue. Could be anything from Motherboard to Ram, Etc. No mention in your posts of a power supply make, model and wattage. Couple of suggestions I would try first. PSU. Replace your CMOS battery on the Motherboard. Try One stick of ram only. Best of luck. Let us know.


I don't believe that it can be hardware. If you look at what JC found in the Event Viewer log:


```
vent[77]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
  Date: 2009-08-25 T 14:39:52.718
  Description: 
The operating system started at system time ?2009?-?08?-?25 T 18:39:52.125599400Z.

Event[78]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
  Date: 2009-08-25  T  14:39:19.019
  Description: 
The operating system is shutting down at system time ?2009?-?08?-?25 T 18:39:19.019117700Z.
```
The system was prepared and ready for a shutdown. It was _scheduled_. Couldn't possibly be only hardware if it was scheduled.

EDIT: The more that I think about this, the more unsure I become. I'll take a look at the log myself.

EDIT 2: I do believe that it could be a RAM problem, or a problem with the amount of power that RAM is getting. Both insufficient power to the memory and memory problems themselves would explain the arbitrary files that are getting blamed for the crashes because these files are quickly getting cut off.

The excerpt from JC could have been scheduled by an update.

To test the memory, I'd first suggest to try the memory in a different PC. If that's not possible, unplug your hard drive. This should relieve the power problem if there is one.
Download MemTest86: www.memtest86.com
Burn it to a CD or DVD with ImgBurn: www.imgburn.com
Boot the computer with it. See how it goes. Props to Nexxtech.


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

According to 3 different memtests, my ram is fine. 

The PSU unit is something I'd considered as a problem, the wattage required to run my machine is min 600, the max my psu puts out is 600, i thought that would be ample. However I am down to try putting another psu in and give it a shot, Im home and have both a working machine and the problem one, So i can replace any part, check any piece. 

So what to do first? Take out a stick of ram, try a new psu in the system? Now that im on XP the BSOD doe'nt happen nearly as much. Just looking for what to do next i guess.

Side note since the xp format that finished 4 and a half hours ago, only 2 BSODs on the system.


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

Nexxtech said:


> In my opinion this is a hardware issue. Could be anything from Motherboard to Ram, Etc. No mention in your posts of a power supply make, model and wattage. Couple of suggestions I would try first. PSU. Replace your CMOS battery on the Motherboard. Try One stick of ram only. Best of luck. Let us know.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156062

I forgot the psu was with the case and failed to mention the exact part, my apologies. 

Ram is good, and the system did not crash at all during the 12 hours I left it over night to do the low level format, so that would make me assume that the hd was also good, but I dont like to assume much...

Should I try and pick up a new cmos battery if i plan to return the part tomorrow? is it that reasonable that all of these problems could be due to a low battery in the mobo? I mean if it is, ill for sure go get one first thing and try it out tomorrow, just would like some more clarification i guess.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Nickels said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156062
> 
> I forgot the psu was with the case and failed to mention the exact part, my apologies.
> 
> ...


Personally, I wouldn't trust a PSU and chassis combo for $90...

It most likely is the PSU - especially if the maximum output is the same as the minimum required. That would explain why it works sometimes.

But no, I don't think the CMOS battery is the problem. I could be wrong, I'm no guru, but I really don't see how a low CMOS battery could cause this.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

PSU first. CMOS battery not likely but for a couple of bucks I would replace it. Let us know Nickels.


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

ShIzNiT1707 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't trust a PSU and chassis combo for $90...
> 
> It most likely is the PSU - especially if the maximum output is the same as the minimum required. That would explain why it works sometimes.
> 
> But no, I don't think the CMOS battery is the problem. I could be wrong, I'm no guru, but I really don't see how a low CMOS battery could cause this.


UGH but the bargain! psu and a case! how could I go wrong, it does explain why it crashed more with win 7 than otherwise...

Ill replace that piece tomorrow and let every one know the results.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Nickels said:


> UGH but the bargain! psu and a case! how could I go wrong, it does explain why it crashed more with win 7 than otherwise...
> 
> Ill replace that piece tomorrow and let every one know the results.


Oh, bargain...believe me, I know it's tempting. My chassis was $130 ALONE, and I got my PSU in a combo with my graphics card for about $350.

Good parts are not cheap. That's the way it works.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Do you know what you have for a PSU? Might help to know what to buy. If you know someone with another PSU same as try this first. Best of luck.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, mine's an X3 1000W. It's pretty incredible, I can't lie. My system uses a lot of power, so I wanted to be safe and never have to buy another one.

You're supposed to add 30% to the wattage, as a rule of thumb. If your system requires 600W, you should probably be looking at 850-900W.


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, I tried a new PSU, and had problems at once. 2 BSOD right away in fact.

So things we know its not.

Ram. 
PSU. (although it might add to some of the problems...)
Fairly sure it is not the HD, considering the usage and lack of problems during low level formatting.

So what send the cpu and the mobo back and try again?


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

I would try your 2 gig sticks one at a time. Try both. Try another HD if you have one available. I would rule out these three components first. If no go send it all back for another. Good luck. Let us know.


----------



## Nickels (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok I was hoping that some one could take a look at the BSOD reports I've been getting on my machine, I let it run most of the weekend, so its just been sitting in my basement restarting. Any clue into whats wrong and what part needs to be sent back and replaced would be great.

thanks


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

If this thread isn't dead try running this program. http://www.passmark.com/products/bit.htm. Very good program.


----------

